# Can't Mount SD card



## prostang (Mar 1, 2012)

I just rooted my son's Razr and it took a while to get to the point where I could backup the existing ROM (nothing like rooting my Gnex). Everytime I attempt to backup, or do anything, with any of the rooted tools, I am informed that the tool was unable to mount the sd card. Any suggestions? I am planning on dropping Liquid 1.5 here in a bit. The instructions on loading the ROM were suspect and confusing. The two links were dead, but I was able to d/l the ROM.


----------



## CollinJames (May 8, 2012)

You don't have the device plugged into usb, right? Are you trying a nandroid or are you trying to use apps that utilize root?


----------



## prostang (Mar 1, 2012)

I tried all kinds of craziness. I tried the nandroid backup w/ restore, and I tried the restore that came on the phone. None worked. I found a couple of utilities that were supposed to work from a computer. Nothing worked. I hit up a friend at VZW and he ordered me a replacement. BRICKED solid! Should be in tomorrow. Hopefully it will have ICS so I don't get tempted to try it again. Jelly Bean is out and I have it on my Nexus. Pretty damn sweet.


----------



## Nilius17 (Jul 15, 2011)

When plugged into usb, mount the phone as anything BUT mass storage.


----------



## prostang (Mar 1, 2012)

I went and hit up a buddy at VZW about a replacemnt phone. Everything I tried did not work. Windows wouldn't recognize the phone. The phone wouldn't boot up enough to mount.


----------



## joshw0000 (May 30, 2012)

Hate to see a replacement phone issued for something caused by rooting. One of the many reasons manufacturers/carriers frown on us.

I've had similar issues with past devices that ended up being an easy fix:

Unmount from computer
Use a Motorola brand usb cable
Unmount/remount sd in settings
Try a different sd card
Mount sd to computer externally via usb adapter
Format sd card in CWM
Sbf phone
...so on and so forth

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## prostang (Mar 1, 2012)

It wasn't the sd card that wouldn't mount, it was the internal memory. There was no sd card at any point.


----------

